
Ask HN: Who are these tech executives sitting with Obama? - JacobIrwin
Ask HN: Who are these tech executives sitting with Obama?<p>Seated at table (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pasteboard.co&#x2F;26orWkfn.jpg; clockwise, starting at Obama):<p>1. Obama<p>2. Steve Jobs :-)<p>3.<p>4.<p>5.<p>6.<p>7.<p>8.<p>9. Larry Ellison<p>10.<p>11.<p>12.<p>13.<p>14.<p>15. Mark Zuckerberg<p>Here is the list of confirmed attendees (12 of the 15 at table):<p>_Carol Bartz, president and CEO, Yahoo<p>_John Chambers, CEO and chairman, Cisco Systems<p>_Dick Costolo, CEO, Twitter<p>_John Doerr, partner, Kleiner Perkins Caufield &amp; Byers<p>Larry Ellison, co-founder and CEO, Oracle<p>_Reed Hastings, CEO, Netflix<p>_John Hennessy, president, Stanford University<p>Steve Jobs, chairman and CEO, Apple<p>_Art Levinson, chairman and former CEO, Genentech<p>_Eric Schmidt, chairman and CEO, Google<p>_Steve Westly, managing partner and founder, The Westly Group<p>Mark Zuckerberg, founder, president, and CEO, Facebook<p>Source: 2010 Mercury News article (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mercurynews.com&#x2F;ci_17415024)
======
mtmail
Quick Google image search shows the full breakdown including bios

[http://www.businessinsider.com/people-at-obamas-tech-
dinner-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/people-at-obamas-tech-
dinner-2011-2?op=1&IR=T)

~~~
JacobIrwin
Well done - thank you!

------
nostrademons
4\. I'd bet on Meg Whitman. Carol Bartz is on the other end of the table, and
the only other women tech CEOs are Marissa Mayer and Ginni Rometty, both of
whom didn't become CEO until 2012.

5\. Eric Schmidt

6\. Probably Art Levinson

7\. John Chambers

10\. Reed Hastings

12\. Carol Bartz

